# Increase your tips



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Its extremely negative that people use our platform and do not tip us the same as they would a waitress....it is a lot more work. I have been so frustrated by the small tips on huge orders......I have purchased all my own insulated bags in five sizes and insultated drink carriers...I do drive a nice car and always dress in neat clothing and look great...very personable to each customer. I have a rating of 98 and 99 percent approval every month and drive at least forty hours a week. The tips are definitely less than they should be however some customers do make up for the ones that don't tip or barely tip....its still way below the 20% it should be. I do ask each customers to give me a thumbs up if they had a good delivery experience. I think this does help and reminds them that your out there at ten oclock at night in the driving rain for them. I hope my way of delivering helps those that need to boost their tips. I find most restaurants seal the bags at pick up so we can only do a verbal check. I place the food directly into my bags and they go into the back seat of my car until delivered...this way if there is a problem its certainly not mine. I find that doing two shifts a day can get me to where I need to be. I try and do lunch and dinner or breakfast a few mornings as well... I am trying to get to 1000 a month. To get to that rate I do work seven days and average a really full work week.. It is possible. Though its long hours I do get my errands done imbetween and my general paperwork in the car. I am considering a taperecorder so that I can write my novel as I am driving...so use the time to your advantage when not delivering...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Technology removes the payment immediacy from the service delivery, and humanity is all to happy to cheap out becuase it is likely they will never see you again, and they don't have to look you in the eye after they didn't tip you. 

Blame Uber/Lyft/Skip/Foodora/DoorDash for structuring the platform that way.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

I am not blaming anyone just trying to give you some tips on increasing your tips. I see drivers all the time and they look sloppy and carry cheap dirty bags, I wouldn't tip them either.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

lfofriley said:


> I am not blaming anyone just trying to give you some tips on increasing your tips. I see drivers all the time and they look sloppy and carry cheap dirty bags, I wouldn't tip them either.


No worries. But on the subject of 'sloppy' - how many people are not reading everything you wrote in this post due to a lack of line breaks, or coherent punctuation or structure? (So. Many. Ellipses.)

I am just trying to give you some tips on getting people to engage with your posts on the forum.

Welcome to UP.Net, by the way.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

You might want to read my post again as you seem to have an issue with reading, perhaps illiterate? Sorry that my excellent writing is above your level of reading. I can dummy it down if you need me to. Anything you had trouble comprehending just let me know. I am definately not a sloppy writer. I would appreciate it if you would not engage further in my posts as I don't need your ridiculous opinion...your a whiner.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It does tend to imitate a run on sentence from hell...

But I get it! People are cheap asshats.... And it doesn't matter what you do they will very rarely tip in the app doing rideshare... It's gonna be even worse in eats cuz they never open their phone again once they eat.. if your not getting a cash tip... The odds of getting any is very low..

Good luck!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

lfofriley said:


> You might want to read my post again as you seem to have an issue with reading, perhaps illiterate? Sorry that my excellent writing is above your level of reading. I can dummy it down if you need me to. Anything you had trouble comprehending just let me know.


It's a formatting issue. Most people don't like to read through a solid block of text.

People like line breaks.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Paragraph was way to long.
Break up into 2 or 3 sections. Easier to read.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Clearly we have some struggling readers on here. Sad when a generation is so used to texting they don't know what a real paragraph even looks like anymore. When was the last time either of you read a book or a newspaper article?? Instead of appreciating the excellent info in that paragraph all the two of you have posted is criticism. I have a BA in English and Communications and have been a lifelong published writer. Perhaps you would like to complain to the Daily Herald!!


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

What do you have against commas and periods?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I write quasi-professionally, doing film criticism and interviews for a global website, ScreenAnarchy.com. I have been doing this for almost 20 years, and it has afforded me travelling around the world covering major film festivals.

A few years ago, I was told by my editor that online reading is much more comprehensible and pleasurable when the paragraphs are only a few sentences.

And full line breaks serve this purpose.

After seeing what he did reformatting my traditional long paragraphs into smaller pieces, the difference in terms of comfort and engagement, was remarkable.

My editor was right.


----------



## YNWA7 (Mar 18, 2019)

lfofriley said:


> Clearly we have some struggling readers on here. Sad when a generation is so used to texting they don't know what a real paragraph even looks like anymore. When was the last time either of you read a book or a newspaper article?? Instead of appreciating the excellent info in that paragraph all the two of you have posted is criticism. I have a BA in English and Communications and have been a lifelong published writer. Perhaps you would like to complain to the Daily Herald!!


This message has been brought to you by the guy who conflates "you're" and "your."


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Thought this forum was for information on driving for Uber. ,


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lfofriley said:


> Its extremely negative that people use our platform and do not tip us the same as they would a waitress....it is a lot more work. I have been so frustrated by the small tips on huge orders......I have purchased all my own insulated bags in five sizes and insultated drink carriers...I do drive a nice car and always dress in neat clothing and look great...very personable to each customer. I have a rating of 98 and 99 percent approval every month and drive at least forty hours a week. The tips are definitely less than they should be however some customers do make up for the ones that don't tip or barely tip....its still way below the 20% it should be. I do ask each customers to give me a thumbs up if they had a good delivery experience. I think this does help and reminds them that your out there at ten oclock at night in the driving rain for them. I hope my way of delivering helps those that need to boost their tips. I find most restaurants seal the bags at pick up so we can only do a verbal check. I place the food directly into my bags and they go into the back seat of my car until delivered...this way if there is a problem its certainly not mine. I find that doing two shifts a day can get me to where I need to be. I try and do lunch and dinner or breakfast a few mornings as well... I am trying to get to 1000 a month. To get to that rate I do work seven days and average a really full work week.. It is possible. Though its long hours I do get my errands done imbetween and my general paperwork in the car. I am considering a taperecorder so that I can write my novel as I am driving...so use the time to your advantage when not delivering...


With food delivery I do all the apps. DD, GH, UE. The lack of tipping on UE in my opinion has very little to do with what you are suggesting. On GH and DD customers have been conditioned to tip. The driver gets the information up front and if the customer doesn't tip then the chances are that they will not get their food delivered, or it will be very late, because the offer will be too low for most drivers to accept. As a result, close to 100% of customers tip.

Perfect example. Last night on DD I got an offer for Wendys for $3. Even though I was right next door to them I declined it, too low and it means the customer didn't tip. Less then a minute later got an offer from the same Wendys for $8.25. Someone was hungry and actually wanted their food so they included a $5 tip. Guess who got their food quick and hot and guess who is probably still waiting for their food? LOL

UE on the other hand, is the opposite. They have conditioned customers that there is no need to tip so many don't. In many cases, the exact same driver delivers on all the platforms yet will get the least tips by far on UE. UE wants you to take $3 to deliver an order on the CHANCE that someone will tip when most don't. Yeah OK, later gator.

Why do tips suck on UE and are far better on the other apps? Conditioning.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

I have been averagingg overall about 25% combined tips until recently with this flood of horrible options. Worked from 830 to 830 today and tonight and made zippo...went home with 78 bucks because of all the shitty orders …. never happened to me before today.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

lfofriley said:


> Its extremely negative that people use our platform and do not tip us the same as they would a waitress....it is a lot more work. I have been so frustrated by the small tips on huge orders......I have purchased all my own insulated bags in five sizes and insultated drink carriers...I do drive a nice car and always dress in neat clothing and look great...very personable to each customer. I have a rating of 98 and 99 percent approval every month and drive at least forty hours a week. The tips are definitely less than they should be however some customers do make up for the ones that don't tip or barely tip....its still way below the 20% it should be. I do ask each customers to give me a thumbs up if they had a good delivery experience. I think this does help and reminds them that your out there at ten oclock at night in the driving rain for them. I hope my way of delivering helps those that need to boost their tips. I find most restaurants seal the bags at pick up so we can only do a verbal check. I place the food directly into my bags and they go into the back seat of my car until delivered...this way if there is a problem its certainly not mine. I find that doing two shifts a day can get me to where I need to be. I try and do lunch and dinner or breakfast a few mornings as well... I am trying to get to 1000 a month. To get to that rate I do work seven days and average a really full work week.. It is possible. Though its long hours I do get my errands done imbetween and my general paperwork in the car. I am considering a taperecorder so that I can write my novel as I am driving...so use the time to your advantage when not deliveri


I think you are a nut case...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you have against commas and periods?


I agree.........as comma's can save lives.......to wit.......

Let's eat, Grandma..........versus..........Let's eat Grandma


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

What’s grandma ever done to you?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I helped my uncle jack off a horse

This is why punctuation matters.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I help my uncle jack off a horse
> 
> This is why punctuation matters.


And capitilization :wink:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Try asking them how their shift went in regards to tips if they are on their way home, or if they are on their way to work ask how business is there and if they make good tips because you are interested in getting a job there.

If you are able to be creative in starting a conversation about tips it is already in their mind about tipping and if they don't tip you they can burn in hell


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Kodyhead said:


> Try asking them how their shift went in regards to tips if they are on their way home, or if they are on their way to work ask how business is there and if they make good tips because you are interested in getting a job there.
> 
> If you are able to be creative in starting a conversation about tips it is already in their mind about tipping and if they don't tip you they can burn in hell


Number 1 rule Don't ask for a tip.
I drove a cab for 12 years and Uber/Lyft since 2017. I never begged, asked for, or required a tip.
You never ask your pax about the job that they do, unless they volunteer.
Driving people as pax is hard, granted but you need to keep the conversation comfortable with the pax.
I found out that if they are staying at a hotel, ask them where are they from especially if you pick them up at the airport? The wheels are turning.
Here's a good one! While driving a cab during the Superbowl between the Seahawks and Patriots in AZ in 2015. I was working in the area where the stayed. Ironically Wildhorse casino I had plenty of rides. The Seahawks were staying at Arizona Grand Resort. The Patriots were staying at the Sheraton at Wildhorse Pass.
I was driving a van (my cab) I took 5 people going to different stops. 1st stop not far, 2 people get out. 2nd stop 1 person gets out, 3rd stop 1 person gets out. 1 person left (I took the shortest fare first and deducted the 3.00 flag drop for the rest). Well, a black man (we are all human) he was originally was going to a strip club (Pink Rhino) so he would be last.
The man told me to take him back to the Sheraton @ Wildhorse Pass. I told him, I will charge you 12.00, that's what it cost you from the casino to the hotel. He said ok!
Here is where things really change. As I am bringing him back to the hotel security is high. I stop and open the side door for the guy for clearance he's a football player for the Patriots. Super nice guy. Well when he got ready to get out, 3 other players and a cheerleader, he stayed in my cab. Strip club here we come. (My van buckets in front, buckets in the middle, bench in the back). Tom Brady sat behind me in my cab.
Got them to the strip club, the fare was 50.00 they gave me a 1,000.00 cash tip on top of my fare.


----------



## AltimaOrigin (Dec 14, 2020)

lfofriley said:


> Its extremely negative that people use our platform and do not tip us the same as they would a waitress....it is a lot more work. I have been so frustrated by the small tips on huge orders......I have purchased all my own insulated bags in five sizes and insultated drink carriers...I do drive a nice car and always dress in neat clothing and look great...very personable to each customer. I have a rating of 98 and 99 percent approval every month and drive at least forty hours a week. The tips are definitely less than they should be however some customers do make up for the ones that don't tip or barely tip....its still way below the 20% it should be. I do ask each customers to give me a thumbs up if they had a good delivery experience. I think this does help and reminds them that your out there at ten oclock at night in the driving rain for them. I hope my way of delivering helps those that need to boost their tips. I find most restaurants seal the bags at pick up so we can only do a verbal check. I place the food directly into my bags and they go into the back seat of my car until delivered...this way if there is a problem its certainly not mine. I find that doing two shifts a day can get me to where I need to be. I try and do lunch and dinner or breakfast a few mornings as well... I am trying to get to 1000 a month. To get to that rate I do work seven days and average a really full work week.. It is possible. Though its long hours I do get my errands done imbetween and my general paperwork in the car. I am considering a taperecorder so that I can write my novel as I am driving...so use the time to your advantage when not delivering...


You described me my first year driving uber. But now since I started NOT giving a sh*t I get less stress, talk whatever is on my mind, dress like I'd for the gym, play music I want to listen to, but still asking for a temp in a car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly....

Working the same areas at the same times in a Taxi versus uber...

I get better tips in the taxi.

I really think it's still down to TK poisoning tipping by saying it's included and making it a "non tipped" service.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Easy way to increase your tips, just become a influencer , whatever that means . Tips will be mushrooming into millions&#128521; Lots of stupid people in the country &#128539;
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...ool-to-let-fans-pay-celebrities-for-face-time


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

mbd said:


> Easy way to increase your tips, just become a influencer , whatever that means . Tips will be mushrooming into millions&#128521; Lots of stupid people in the country &#128539;
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...ool-to-let-fans-pay-celebrities-for-face-time


This sort of pay-to-play celebrity thing has been going on at geek conventions for years. You can tell who is at what level in the hierarchy by what they charge for a signed glossy and a picture, and 2 minutes of face-time (that is analogue face to face conversation, not the app!)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

IRME4EVER said:


> Number 1 rule Don't ask for a tip.
> I drove a cab for 12 years and Uber/Lyft since 2017. I never begged, asked for, or required a tip.
> You never ask your pax about the job that they do, unless they volunteer.
> Driving people as pax is hard, granted but you need to keep the conversation comfortable with the pax.
> ...


I never said ask for a tip, I said talk about how the shift went, if it was busy, how are the tips etc and have a conversation about tips


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I helped my uncle jack off a horse
> 
> This is why punctuation matters.


what's your uncle's name?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

guano said:


> what's your uncle's name?


exactly.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Here in my town ,they talk allot about how hard it is to get a ride.I started a logbook with the addresses I do not wish to go back to.
I will suggest that if they appreciate me ,to leave just a 1 dollar tip and it will go a long way.Tipping is optional, but my return is also. I'm in early retirement and uber/lyft has left me with nothing left to lose so I will take care of myself until they pull the plug.
Just had a 4.50 looking for a ride at 3.40 am.I texted him to ask where he was going, and he replied the airport.I told him he has a terrible rating, and if the pay was so good I would be rushing over.He said he didn't understand and I told him give me a reason to rush over.His reply was he booked the trip and the pay was my problem.No not any more!!!

The ride would have been close to 40 miles each way with me paying the toll to just leave the airport.If they want to take away pay,surge and tips its darn easy to say no.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MHR said:


> And capitilization :wink:


Like this?

I helped my uncle Jack, jack off a horse.



guano said:


> what's your uncle's name?





Kurt Halfyard said:


> exactly.


I helped my uncle Exactly, jack off a horse.

Okay, I think I have it grammatically correct now.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

guano said:


> what's your uncle's name?





Kurt Halfyard said:


> exactly.


Exactly. Is that an Amish name? It sounds Amish to me.


----------

